# Best DNA Kit?



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a reliable, affordable home DNA testing kit?


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

GTL

Google GTL paternity testing.

Easy, and confidential and not to expensive. PM me if you have trouble finding them.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

FWIW, you do not need the mother to participate and can do this yourself. If you are checking just 1-child it should be just under a hundred bucks.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks. 

I am 99% sure my D is mine, and would not walk away from her even if she wasn't, but I would be more than happy to stop paying child support to her mother, who makes ~50% more than me (and I make almost 6 figures). 

I just read that Texas law was changed last year to allow DNA challenges to paternity at any time, and subsequent denial of child support.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Anyone know if the one sold at Walmart pharmacies is any good?


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

WL, if it is the identigene kit that I see on walmart.com, it should be fine. However, there is a lab fee for it of $129 in addition to the kit cost at Walmart. I believe the same kit is also sold at CVS, Walgreens, etc.


----------

